# Rear view mirror doesn't dim



## x_orange90_x (Jul 26, 2019)

No one else has had this problem before?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a 2014 LT with the On-Star mirror. It never dimmed. Do you also have a package that may have upgraded the mirror?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Make sure nothing is blocking the sensor. You should see a small hole in the mirror glass.


----------

